# Is it weird to listen Baroque music nowadays?



## fox_druid

well... hello everybody
umm... do you think that listening baroque music nowadays is somekind of weird things to do? well... i love to listen something like henry purcell's "Lord, what is a man" and i listen that kind of music everyday, everytime i can. i always bring my ipod and listening something like that when sightseeing, or when going with friends. I really enjoyed that kind of music and feel that i'm living in 1600s, and it makes me feel isolated from the world and from the surrounding of me...
moreover.. the music i love to listen was also recorded just many years before i was even born! (aroung 60s-80s while i was born in 90)

only few people loves to hear classical music, and it seems that it's very hard to find anybody who loves to listen baroque music  or maybe it's just my opinion


----------



## robert newman

Hi there Fox Druid, 

I listen to lots of music by baroque composers and really like it a lot. I specially like large movements in baroque music (which are not so common). Mostly I listen to JS Bach (his chamber music and his cantatas and masses, which I love so much, together with his keyboard concertos). But I also like Zelenka, and many, many Italian and other composers. Marcello was a great Italian composer. Wonder if you ever heard his Oboe Concerto ? It's wonderful. 

Baroque music is so refreshingly nice. I like it very, very much. 

Best regards


----------



## captaintim

*baroque music strange???*

Do I think its strange to listen to Baroque music? Absolutely not, a lot of baroque music is much funkier than most pop music written today, people just don't know it (as in they just don't know the music).

As well as standard composers such as Bach (although Bach is never standard, but he is at least well known), you should try listening to some 17th Century Italian music. Try some Castello sonatas or some Marini. I'd recommend a recording by the Paladian Ensemble of some Castello (amongst other things), and check out the ending of the Castello sonata - tell me that's not funky!

Also, check out Il Gardino Armonico. They've done a great DVD of this sort of music. Imagine them being rock stars of Vivaldi's day and you'll be in the right spirit. You'll have to ignore the dreadful presentation of the DVD though, it'll make you dizzy!!


----------



## captaintim

*clearer point*

sorry, maybe I can make my point clearer: you should look out for some music that isn't serious or high-brow. In most cases baroque music was never meant to be as such. Purcell, for instance is usually just theatre music. Pieces such as the Fairy Queen, for example, have two sets of 'pre music', which was written to be played as the audience was entering the theatre as background music. It was never heard in the serious and formal way in which we generally encounter classical music today


----------



## Krummhorn

I agree with the concensus here so far ... there is so much great literature out there that lots of people haven't heard. I would suppose that lots of people who saw the movie _Amadeus_ had their very first exposure to 'classical music', and that's a good thing.

I've not ever heard of Purcell being labeled as 'theatre music' before ... do you mean 'opera' or music used for stage plays?


----------



## captaintim

*purcell*

krumhorn,

well both really. Obviously there are operas such as dido, but I think pieces such as the Indian Queen (n.b not fairy queen) are more a case of theatre with musical interludes, probably similar to the way many modern musicals operate today. It should be said, though, that I don't know the indian queen that well and I might be wrong about this, but my main point is that even attending a purcell opera at the time would not have been so formal as going to see a wagner opera today (or any opera for that matter!). Ultimately, these composers were writing music which they hoped would be popular so that they could earn money from it.

Somehow I think pop bands are more likely to use this approach today than contemporary composers who are often trying to express God only knows what just to be creative...


----------



## Azathoth

It's really uncommon among teenagers, but it means you have good taste and are in good company.

I'm 15 and love Baroque music. It _is_ a bit alienating (Kid: Hey, what are you listening to? You: The Paladin, by Rameau. Cool stuff. Kid: Is that some kind of French indie band? You: No, he's a Baroque composer. Kid: Your parents making you do that? You: No, I just like it. Kid: *backs away slowly*) but in the end it's worth it.

If nothing else it's at least somewhat indicative of not being a sheep. Anyone can watch MTV and buy what's on the front racks in Tower, but you have to actually care to weave in to the Classical section.

Not to say that all modern music is bad. My favorite playlist I use to study is about 3/4 Bach, with some Nightwish and Metallica (metal) thrown in and a track or two of Nirvana and Modest Mouse (grunge and indie, respectively) so although I can be a music snob, I don't want to limit myself.

That being said, the Baroque masters just have a higher degree of quality. The disparity in compositional ability between Brandenburg #6 and Come As You Are (Nirvana) is huge. I like them both, but musically, Bach has something that Kurt Cobain could never tap in to.

But I'm of course biased.

Keep the faith, we're better anyway.


----------



## captaintim

sounds like you've got a great balance between classical and everything else. Bravo for not just trying to fit in and instead actively deciding what you do and don't like. Do you play an instrument? If you don't and you like music that much then perhaps you should!


----------



## cmb

I can remember hating baroque when I first heard it, but then again, that was the old warhorses of the era, trotted out  over and over again on a commercial station. Only after I became a radio host and really started to dog around did I hear some great music.

Vivaldis' concert pieces written for Georg Pisendel stand out as a favorite, and being a huge opera fan, I second the recommendation for "The Fairy Queen" which has some truly haunting music that is worthy of Liszt at his most macabre.


----------



## Saturnus

> Vivaldis' concert pieces written for Georg Pisendel stand out as a favorite.


I'm always glad when somebody mentions Pisendel  You hope you've heard the stuff Pisendel wrote himself, the pieces are really few (fewer than 20) but really elaborate and beautiful.


----------



## cmb

I have! So here's a funny thing about that - there is another thread on this list about "worst composers" that is bashing many of the modern minimalists.
Michael Nyman (who may or may not even be considered a composer, since he primarily does film soundtracks) lists Pisendel as a huge influence, and actually set out back in the day to write his masters thesis on a particular Pisendel piece.

He never did finish his degree, but the Pisendel work was re-arranged into his soundtrack for the film "The Draughtsmans Contract" which is set in the 1670's in England.

I consider this a good thing.


----------



## Gatton

fox_druid said:


> only few people loves to hear classical music, and it seems that it's very hard to find anybody who loves to listen baroque music  or maybe it's just my opinion


Hi fox_druid. It can certainly seem like no one else likes this type of music. In your age group no doubt most of your peers aren't familiar with this music. But I'm guessing a lot of people here were teenagers once  And I liked classical music at your age. In fact at the time baroque was my favorite. I loved all the ornamentation and virtuosic playing. Bach's Brandenburg Concertos were my favorite at the time.

I'd be willing to bet at least one other person at your school shares your interest in classical music. It may just be tough to find him or her. Also try putting on some cds when a friend is over. You never know who you're going to convert.

Thanks for the heads up on the Purcell work. Apart from some viol music and Dido and Aeneas I'm largely unfamiliar with him. I'll check it out.


----------



## fox_druid

hi everybody^^

Last time there was some problems with my computer, but it's already fixed now 
it was really hard those days, no computer and no other music devices (all was broken) 



> (Kid: Hey, what are you listening to? You: The Paladin, by Rameau. Cool stuff. Kid: Is that some kind of French indie band? You: No, he's a Baroque composer. Kid: Your parents making you do that? You: No, I just like it. Kid: *backs away slowly*)


well... that's really funny, but that's what exactly happen in life.

the funniest thing in my experience is when i come to a music shop

Me : Hm... can you tell me where i can find classical music?
Shop Assistant : Classic? Oh, you meant music for baby?
The baby music is over there!
...

umm, maybe we should try the best to make everybody 'convert' to classical music


----------



## 4/4player

Hmm...I think it's not weird to listen to baroque music... When a person enjoys classical music, he/she has to ponder where did the music of the classical/romantic/modern music come from...You've got to thank the Baroque period for helping in the development of later classical music and modern music. Bach, he was sometimes known as the "god of music"...some of the music rules you see today used in all music come from him and Baroque composers...(ex. the major and minor concept)...But overall, Baroque can be quite refreshing from the sophistcated, complex symphonies, hehe.
Im 15 yrs old too, I enjoy listening to Baroque(but mainly the romantic period,lol)... I'm an aspiring musician/conductor, so I'll keep that in mind if I ever get a symphony...its best to start at an early age, but it would be impossible to "force" people to classical music. If we could force everybody to play a musical instrument, then we might get a slight chance,lol...
Anyway, I better get back to reading the score for Handel's Messiah...
4/4player


----------



## cmb

fox_druid: I am laughing over here! When I was 12, I heard Der Fliegende Hollander and Beethovens 2nd and 4th, and just lost it for classical. That became _my_ teenage rebellion- my family still think I'm nuts, and its oh, 30 years later. they all listen to rock, pop, blues and country/western.


----------



## Amy

If listening to baroque music makes you weird then I'm definately completely insane! Lol. I love baroque music- it was my obsession with Handel that really got me into 'classical' music in such a big way. I feel like I can be actually part of the music, as it is more understandable than the larger symphonies, where I feel like I am merely a bystander. I also have a little harpsichord fetish, so Baroque music appeals to me  Bach and Handel are like the gods of that period, but I also love Corelli, Teleman, Purcell, Blow and Monteverdi. 
I loved your analogy, Azathoth; it could almost have been me telling that story. I totally agree with what you said about the links with metal music. The cadances in Nirvana's 'Drain You' could have been written by Bach himself, though I'm sure Kurt would never have admitted it


----------



## Harmonie

Define "weird".

Personally I don't see why it matters whether it's weird to you or not. You should be proud of your musical tastes, if people find it weird who cares? Seriously.

I listen to Baroque all of the time... in fact it is my favorite genre, ever. I'm proud of it, too. You just can't ever beat Vivaldi, Handel and Bach. They composed most of the best music ever, IMO.


----------



## Guest

Not at all. I'm Turkish but I only listen to Baroque Music since I was 12. I'm 16 now. I love it much more than I used to.
I'm having piano lessons every sunday just because of Johann Sebastian Bach. 
I'm atheist. I love Monteverdi's Selva Morale e Spirituale. Händel's Messiah, J.S. Bach's BWV 227 Jesu Meine Freude is brilliant.
What about church organ? Do you like it like me? I sometimes listen to Passacaglia in Cm BWV 582 several times. I memorized the catalogue numbers of the music I listen to.
And I agree with Amy. Baroque music is more understandable than large symphonies.
About Benedetto Marcello: Bach has a transcription BWV 981 in Cm of him. Great music.


----------



## PetrB

I pretty much love music from all the eras of classical, and do mostly concentrate on classical music from 20th century and the current time.

Just this last week, either prompted by a question, a request from a friend or a forum presentation, and personal whim, have been listening to music by

Guillaume de Machaut (1300's)
Claudio Monteverdi (1567 - 1643)
Jean-Baptiste Lully (1632 - 1687) )
George Frideric Handel (1685 - 1759)
Niccolò Porpora (1686 - 1768)

and others.

I listened to Mozart, Beethoven, Stravinsky, Olivier Messiaen, and other much more recent composers as well.

There is nothing 'weird' about liking good music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

PetrB said:


> There is nothing 'weird' about liking good music.


I agree in principle. The only trouble is we don't often agree with what is good music - search around for threads and you'll see the bickering. :lol:

Is the converse true? That it is weird listening to bad music!


----------



## science

No matter what you do, it's weird. Don't try not to be weird. Just enjoy life. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## sah

Facts:

Some people choose Baroque music for their weddings. A friend of mine said Pachelbel's Canon was wedding music.
Eurovision uses Charpentier's Te Deum as the signature tune for some events.
These pieces, as well as others as Haendel's Hallelujah, are commonly heard.
I once met a teenager wiht no musical education who had chosen baroque music as her mobile ringtone. She didn't know it was Baroque. She just loved it.


----------



## Antiquarian

No, you are not weird (at least to me). Baroque music can be sublime and challenging at the same time. Don't stress out over someone else's opinion.


----------



## PetrB

Bump. Cassical FM stations around the globe routinely program an a.m. segment for start of day / rush hour with nearly nothing but single up-tempo movements from the baroque repertoire... i.e. it is more commonplace than weird


----------



## Cosmos

Is it weird drinking water, since it's so old?

Lol but seriously, no nothing weird at all. A feeling of isolation when listening to it is an interesting reaction though. Just listen to what you love, no need to justify more than that


----------



## mtmailey

I do not find it weird at all,to me listening to music about hitting someone with a brick,shooting someone,murder & violence is weird & strange to me.


----------



## Varick

If it's weird to listen to Baroque music, then paint me "WEIRD." I'll wear those colors with pride till the day I die!

V


----------



## senza sordino

I like listening to Baroque in the morning, the classical era in the afternoon, and the 20th Century in the evening

Baroque is not weird, I'm seeking out more of it. And it's great to play.


----------



## neoshredder

Nope. Baroque is a great era. Enjoy.


----------



## deggial

mtmailey said:


> to me listening to music about hitting someone with a brick,shooting someone,murder & violence is weird & strange to me.


no opera for you, then?


----------



## Ingélou

Ooh yes, please let it be weird; I've been a law-abiding teacherly person all my life, and now my inside weirdness is just aching to escape...


----------



## Cheyenne

If life were dictated by convention it would be enormously dull! It is not uncommon to receive replies in the vein of "What, you serious? Classical music?!" or "Wow, you're weird" -- etc. etc. Whatever. It speaks only to their lack of imagination. Baroque music stands out especially because it sounds most "old-fashioned"; later orchestral practices and instrumentation are already closer to what many living today are used to due to film and video game scores. 

The word 'weird' is rather weird, incidentally. Were does it come from?


----------



## Mahlerian

Cheyenne said:


> The word 'weird' is rather weird, incidentally. Were does it come from?


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/weird

weird 
O.E. wyrd "fate, destiny" (n.), lit. "that which comes," from P.Gmc. *wurthis (cf. O.S. wurd, O.H.G. wurt "fate," O.N. urðr "fate, one of the three Norns"), from PIE *wert- "to turn, wind," (cf. Ger. werden, O.E. weorðan "to become"), from base *wer- "to turn, bend" (see versus). For sense development from "turning" to "becoming," cf. phrase turn into "become." The modern sense of weird developed from M.E. use of weird sisters for the three fates or Norns (in Gmc. mythology), the goddesses who controlled human destiny. They were usually portrayed as odd or frightening in appearance, as in "Macbeth," which led to the adj. meaning "odd-looking, uncanny," first recorded 1815.


----------



## Kieran

^^ That's weird...


----------

